# Facebook users: What are your most used words?



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Idea stolen from the NFs. 

According to this application, what are your most used words?
My Most Used Words on Facebook

Mine:

Science
Take
Weasel
Screeching
Songs
Semesters
Let
Anyone
Idea
Ever
Bass
Hours
Dream
Talking
Kill
School


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning
Yes
Years
Mass
Something
Stinkin
Favorite
Give
* Used 2 times: Jump
* Used 2 times: Remind
* Used 2 times: Color
* Used 2 times: Hair
* Used 2 times: Cream
* Used 2 times: Wall
* Used 2 times: Live
* Used 2 times: Really

actually... I'm looking at these, and it's really not a good composite glance of the words I use most. these would only be from like, the last 3 weeks or so, and the statuses have been there for like what, 2 years? not very accurate, so I'm not going to bother on these correlating...


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Used 4 times: Happy
Used 4 times: Heart
Used 4 times: Night
Used 4 times: Birthday
Used 3 times: Long
Used 3 times: Time
Used 2 times: Mom
Used 2 times: Macaulay
Used 2 times: Please
Used 2 times: Cherry
Used 2 times: Popsicle
Used 2 times: Mine
Used 2 times: Home
Used 1 times: Revel
Used 1 times: Coffee
Used 1 times: Cheap


BORING probably doesn't help that I've deleted every post on my facebook a couple of times in the past, last being like what, March or something, and I don't use the status feature a whole lot. Whatever FB, whatever


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

* Used 5 times: Game
* Used 4 times: Song
* Used 4 times: Really
* Used 4 times: Sleep
* Used 4 times: Dat
* Used 3 times: Dear
* Used 3 times: Painting
* Used 3 times: Never
* Used 3 times: These
* Used 3 times: Cut
* Used 3 times: Things
* Used 3 times: Reset
* Used 2 times: Wants
* Used 2 times: Play
* Used 2 times: Att
* Used 2 times: Whatever

Except for about 3 or 4 of these, they aren't entirely relevant to anything I ever say...strange.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

* Used 28 times: Lol
* Used 21 times: People
* Used 21 times: Night
* Used 18 times: Amazing
* Used 18 times: Everyone
* Used 18 times: Why
* Used 18 times: Really
* Used 15 times: Fun
* Used 15 times: Fucking
* Used 13 times: Time
* Used 12 times: Should
* Used 12 times: Fuck
* Used 11 times: Parents
* Used 11 times: Think
* Used 10 times: Love
* Used 10 times: Life

I just love the fact that I got both fuck and fucking.


----------



## Lijde (Jun 8, 2010)

Used 13 times: Damn
Used 12 times: Work
Used 9 times: Account
Used 9 times: Fucking
Used 9 times: Why
Used 8 times: Something
Used 8 times: Though
Used 8 times: Time
Used 7 times: Should
Used 7 times: Being
Used 7 times: Study
Used 7 times: Hours
Used 7 times: Computer
Used 7 times: Stupid
Used 7 times: Awesome
Used 6 times: Fuck

...I cuss a lot.


----------



## DrEpicFail (Jun 7, 2010)

My most used words

Junks: Used 6 times
Those: Used 4 times
Any: Used 4 times
... See more
Never: Used 3 times
School: Used 3 times
Without: Used 3 times
People: Used 3 times
Yourself: Used 3 times
World: Used 3 times
Crap: Used 2 times
Sora: Used 2 times
Turn: Used 2 times
Fighters: Used 2 times


----------



## Colombina (Aug 3, 2010)

Time
American
Machine
Best
Classes
British
Found
Night
Till
Actually
Please
Possible
Next
Friday
Making
Room

Lists like this always make me think weird, dissociative poetry. I did the top seven most used status update words app and ended up with _Time Machine_ first and second. :tongue:


----------



## Mwuuh (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't know what to expect, but I did not expect this:

Used 11 times: Ikkje (=Not)
Used 8 times: Til (=To)
Used 7 times: Det (=It)
Used 4 times: ♪
Used 4 times: Að (=To)
Used 4 times: Harry
Used 4 times: Ég (=I)
Used 4 times: Potter
Used 4 times: Men (=But)
Used 3 times: Kom (=Come)
Used 3 times: Whole
Used 3 times: People
Used 3 times: Så (=So)
Used 3 times: Pus (=Kitty)
Used 3 times: Har (=Has)
Used 3 times: Jobb (=Job)
Used 3 times: Må (=Must)
Used 3 times: Torsdag (=Thursday)
Used 3 times: Arne (=Just a name)
Used 3 times: Icelandic
Used 3 times: Less
Used 3 times: Laks (=Salmon)
Used 3 times: Crap
Used 2 times: Kannski (=Maybe)
Used 2 times: Lei (=Tired/upset)
Used 2 times: Lykkelig (=Happy)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Used 6 times: Quiz
Used 6 times: Tonight
Used 5 times: Points
Used 5 times: Pub
Used 5 times: Pizza
Used 4 times: Smith
Used 4 times: Half
Used 3 times: Seafood
Used 3 times: Third
Used 3 times: Liverpool
Used 2 times: Daniel
Used 2 times: Second
Used 2 times: Expected
Used 2 times: Opened
Used 2 times: Few
Used 2 times: Question


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

Used 2 times: *Room*
Used 2 times: Good
Used 1 times: *Weekend
*
Used 1 times: *Fish*
Used 1 times: *Snap*
Used 1 times: *Water*
Used 1 times: *Twisted*
Used 1 times: *Wig*
Used 1 times: *Was*
Used 1 times: *Blabla*
Used 1 times: *Courage*
Used 1 times: *Game*
Used 1 times: A *single*
Used 1 times: *Ongi (untranslatable...something like 'uhoh' or 'it is', depending on the context)
*
Used 1 times: *A day
*
Used 1 times: *By*


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Why
Ugh
Something
Sick
Excited
Feeling
Need
Manhattan


lulz.


----------



## bored_1 (Sep 29, 2010)

* Used 20 times: Tom
* Used 19 times: Fuck
* Used 17 times: Also
* Used 16 times: Fucking
* Used 15 times: Time
* Used 12 times: Shit
* Used 10 times: Auburn
* Used 9 times: Yeah
* Used 9 times: College
* Used 9 times: Game
* Used 9 times: Finished
* Used 9 times: Shitty
* Used 8 times: Love
* Used 8 times: Hours
* Used 8 times: Getting
* Used 7 times: Think

The Tom thing was from a joke status.

I curse more than any of you motherfuckers


----------



## rememberthisusername (Nov 28, 2010)

Rock
Sits
Feel
Days
Show
Those
Lol
Iphone
Kebab
Needs
Pub
Fight
Drink
Think
Using
Together

lolz, i think that sums up my life.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Edit: *wrong board... lol*


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Used 22 times: *Life*
Used 14 times: *Really*
Used 11 times: *Something*
Used 11 times: *Mind*
Used 11 times: *Great*
Used 11 times: *People*
Used 10 times: *Nothing*
Used 10 times: *Live*
Used 10 times: *Movie*
Used 10 times: *Things*
Used 10 times: *Think*
Used 9 times: *World*
Used 9 times: *Without*
Used 9 times: *Man*
Used 8 times: *Why*
Used 8 times: *Never*


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

* Used 24 times: School
* Used 24 times: Tomorrow
* Used 17 times: Really
* Used 16 times: Status
* Used 15 times: Facebook
* Used 15 times: Time
* Used 14 times: World
* Used 14 times: People
* Used 14 times: Homework
* Used 13 times: Should
* Used 12 times: Why
* Used 12 times: Kristen
* Used 12 times: Any
* Used 12 times: Life
* Used 12 times: Tennis

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

* Used 11 times: People
* Used 8 times: Really
* Used 7 times: Myself
* Used 7 times: Hate
* Used 6 times: Fucking
* Used 6 times: God
* Used 6 times: After
* Used 6 times: Love
* Used 5 times: Being
* Used 5 times: Change
* Used 5 times: Sweet
* Used 5 times: INTJ
* Used 5 times: Anyone
* Used 5 times: Talk
* Used 5 times: These
* Used 5 times: Mom


----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

Boochaka
Think
STAT
Disprove
Resulting
Concept
Winged
Unicorn
Literally

What tha fak..


----------

